# This is a German article written on Bert Langerwerf



## VARNYARD (Oct 19, 2007)

This is a German article written on Bert Langerwerf, I tried my best to translate it:


Reptiles foundations
"Pigor & oak horn & of the Ulf Vol. 6
Florida slide lawn (21): Day 16/17, lizards farm, Alabama
So, harvest material for the weekend. In a yet once more detailed and professional enriched version and with pictures correctly quite printed a similar coverage of me in the coming REPTILIA (no. 68, from 30.11.2007 in the periodicals trade of your confidence ) appears.

Vacation on the farm
To the good fortune, I have an exact it description. Very obviously rurally living Americans have no need to received unexpected visit. Solely the famous small postal service boxes at the roadside how one knows it of the Simpsons and that in the normal case are equipped only with a number, stand at the streets and point on that there that behind it probably persons live. And we are here very rural, somewhere in the no man's land of Alabama where no tourist would get lost himself ever there. I however came to learn know around one of the most interesting branches of the American agriculture: lizard farming, a lizards farm therefore.









In spite of the detailed description, we do not find emerges the bend, behind that nominally soon already a small hill, and vis-Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â -vis of the training bus-sign, there I should pure load. To the good fortune, we meet the Postbotin that departs in the walking speed with its car the street and pushes the postal service out of the window of its vehicle into the boxes. Langerwerf? No, the name says nothing to it. What lies however also perhaps that I know, how one it expresses are, for Bert Langerwerf and his wife Hester native Dutchmen. I try different versions through, of which I could introduce me, that someone so could express a Dutch name in the south countries slang. Abandon first as I wants, fells me it a Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? naturally. "such a lizards breeding?" "alas that! Naturally, the Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦" Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? and now did not come am somewhat, to represent what I here in the situation Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å?why I would have said that not immediately.
The way leads yet through a small jaws forest, stand I before the house of Bert and Hester. A sign that warns against chameleon attacks proves that I am finally correct. Various dogs note my arrival and agree a loud bark-concert-and-Jaul-concert on, anything howls furchteinflÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¶Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?â??Ã?Â¸end.




Then Bert stands suddenly before me, I frighten a short moment based on its peculiar headgear and think of an al-Kaida-terrorist, but to the good fortune, I recognize it quickly again. And he did not change since we met five years ago the last time. It holds says to the greeting a bucket with earthworms under the nose, that it has just somewhere from ditch, and to me: "goods, that you just come, there can you immediately see, how I the Shinisaurus would line and beautiful pictures make."
It indifferently would have been totally when I would have come, there would have been always something interesting, just do must that it. The man is of mornings 6 o'clock until sunset without intermission underway and makes anything. I follow it on its farm. The dogs welcome remains us schwanzwedelnd, one of them on distance and sees also somewhat differently from.




"That is wolf", explains Bert, "that is a wolf." A wolf. Aha. Well yes, why not. He who cultivates lizards, that can hold also wolfs as yard dogs.
Before us, an unÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¼berschaubare number of Freilandterrarien admitted into the ground, the area of several soccer fields extends covering, only with narrow lanes in between. Bert leads us into a small side area, that lies in the forest. Here the Shinisaurus, the Chinese Krokodilschwanz-HÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¶ckerechsen, the newest type in the breeding of the lizards farmer live. It catches first at therewith to use the remarkable Asian lizards commercially Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? for 2008 reckons it with more than 100 cubs of them. And now they get its earthworms.




"However pay attention to the spiders", shows meanders me Bert yet cheerfully on, while he himself between the Terrarien along, and I can myself just yet under a meter large network wegducken, in whose middle a children hand plate large spider sits soul quiet, and the things harrt. Uff, there we had both however good fortune, the spider and I. Bert is happy about the spider effect. "that are harmless", explains it, "there krabbeltÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â´s only a little, if one that in the face hat." A bisschen?, I think, say however nothing. "have I also already once tries, to sell, that wanted however no." Astonishingly, I think, say however nothing. "however I likes it, are beautiful spiders. Entirely unlike the black widows who sit here also everywhere, that one always equally dead must press." Press?, think I, say however nothing. Can the Biester mount potentially life threatening bites, presses there one yet not Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ Bert anything turns shows see over, grinning it to an insignificant, spherical, black spider, "you?" Does then it press as quick as lightning with the thumb on the verdatterte spider, that has therewith now a really bad day. "can you that also?", asks me Bert demanding. I deny. "can you not, ne?", confirms Bert.




The incidental black-widow-crushing up however will prove in the next days to be an expert practice. During Bert restless through the lanes of its farm huscht, it turns permanently anything over and presses somewhere to. "otherwise become it too many", explains it, "that is then dangerous." I like to imagine not at all how too many probably would look, passes it also so already to me. Bert leads me through the Terrarienlabyrinth. Two types, that it cultivates in the large, in the commercial standard, are: Australian Wasseragamen, over that I once a book written would have, know learned have us why we, and Argentinian GroÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?â??Ã?Â¸tejus. About 2,000 of the water dragon slip are annually on Berts farm, in the Tejus it nevertheless about 1,500 Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? for bulky lizards, that reach over 1 m length, a thoroughly imposing number.




Bert declared its breeding system; it it that found out was me, that Tejus nests construct out of straw and foliage and this bebrÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¼ten regular. They can investigate this Marotte unique under lizards until now with it in large concrete good tubs.




"Here!", shows me it a part empty and lifts would be it with an arm highly, as it a PappstÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¼ck. "lot, make you also once", requests me it. I take both arms and get raised the thing not even. Bert grins: "can you not, ne?" No, I cannot. He is happy.
The arrangement of its Terrarien is expressed chiefly, now yes: pragmatic held. It consists essentially of refuse. "I make lizards out of rubbish!", says actually lies Bert, and in the basins diverse GerÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¼mpel. That is the reptiles entirely right. They want to be able to hide themselves only somewhere, bask and get to eat enough. Suddenly schnellt Bert to a basin next to it around, grasps as quick as lightning in Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? "a mouse!" I saw nothing at all, lift there it already something of that, now yes: Arrangement highly, a small mouse huschen wants to overtake therefrom, there it the spider fate. Berts thumb was faster. The sound is not beautiful, I swallow something. The small cadaver lands in a Tejubecken and disappears with a Happs.
Only of incidentally crushed up mice, Tejus, Wasseragamen, Krokodilschwanz-HÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¶ckerechsen and an anonymous number of Dornschwanzagamen, Leguanen, belt lizards and lizards, that live here sooner hobby half in yet once over 100 Nebenterrarien, can a couple thousand, but do not live.
As a neighbor, the Teju-feeding stands on the program. Bert has a deal with a chickens farmer in the neighborhood and gets delivered once weekly a larger quantity of boy chickens, "occur" that there obviously out of any reasons, that I would like to know not at all. That come then in Berts freezer. "come with!", calls it delighted while it hurries there, goes it with a push cart before and hievt a gigantic chick cadaver mountain there in.




So they are not however for the Tejus yet in bite-sized pieces why the way leads us now into a barn, in which a gigantic sting saws stands. " There make I beautiful HÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¼hnerhappen with!", radiates Bert before it starts the thing and takes apart the chickens into practical small chick hulks. This view has something without each question Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¦ now yes Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? one does not see simply also all days. At the end, Bert joy ray shows on the machine strewn with cushioning. "sees now even out of like a large chicken!", places it thoroughly correct firmly.




At the next morning, chickens guard is then. The chick parts now beautifully are thawed and tejufertig. First of all the dogs demand its share while we roll to the Terrarien.




I would be stumbled almost over a couple Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? also in the narrower word sense Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? banging African spur turtle, that lets run around Bert here jokes half also, it shovels a chick load after the other into the Terrarien.




The Tejus know that already and make itself over its Chicken Nuggets here. Sometimes there is also dispute around the badmintons.




Underway Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? Berts views seem in every movement as well as a high performance scanner the Terrarien off lamp and to evaluate, although it not even the head correctly turns, it must a secret function in the eye angles be Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? it remains stand suddenly at a Wasseragamen-Terrarium. "there! A female has eggs gelegt!" Aha. I see only sand ground. In Nullkommanix, it got of from somewhere a small shovel and a bucket and jumped into the basin. Then it begins to dig, actually: there a Gelege is. Careful egg becomes for egg safe.
Then it jumps elegantly out of the basin. Do "you can that also?", asks shake it, and I expertly with the head. "can you not, ne?", holds it firmly. The Agameneier must now into the lining shed where also the incubators stand.




With chickens alone it not also is done in the lizards nourishment namely. The lizards want a varied nourishment why there is a rats breeding, that is accommodated in a small annex. Hester tests just the sexes of the animals through so that the ratio agrees from male to female also. It cannot be disturbed in its small rodent-Porno of us. But Wasseragamen and the entire other lizards one cannot come with so fur animals, want that insects. An essential part of the farm-work exists therefore therein, the necessary quantities Krabbeltiere heranzuzÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¼chten. In order to hold the costs if possible slightly, the Langerwerfs deals with all supermarkets of the environment have. All what expired or remains remaining, lands on the drawer area of its packed-ups and comes into the lizards circulation. Once at the day, Hester departs the round and gathers the refuse. Just a large delivery of rotten tomatoes arrived. Bert is enthused. It begins with the distribution. A large pile lands on a type of wild rubbish slag heap behind the Terrarienanlagen. The boxes are poured simply out of the cart and tumble the cliff down.




"My fly breeding!", explains it proudly, and then wÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¼hlt it a little in the not especially well smelling material around. And actually: Hundreds of maggots would select therein around, but any maggots, but rather weapons fly maggots, that it did not establish here so to speak.




That put its eggs gladly in vegetable sludge, and Bert needs then only the decaying plant-Humus-maggots mass in buckets absammeln in which Terrarien throw, and the lizards already make themselves over the maggots here. But also the flies are used: Into each Terrarium, also something comes attracts pleases AltgemÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¼sepampe, that the flies, and that again the lizards.




The principal item of the lining provision however is the Schabenscheune. I am lived yes diverse, but here verschlÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â? Ã¢â?¬â?¢Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¤gt it myself the breath. First of all once because of the muggy heat, that rules here. The Schabenscheune is therefore also simultaneous the incubator for hundreds of Echseneiern, that become here in long rows in aquariums inkubiert. It does not need given an additional Beheizung normally Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? also so are the required 30 Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?â??Ã?Â°C and 95% air damp. Here we deposit first of all the just safe Gelege.
In the gigantic would deceive would become in the middle the shed a simple-minded observer first of all only compost and something rubbish assume, but is me already clear that it therewith will not be done. That here is is made the heart piece of the farm , here out of every form of refuse Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? equal whether loads of mistakenly thawed depth cool pizzas, palette of expired finished birthday pies or just vegetable of all type Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? insects mass. Million and however million pushed must be it.




It that mainly are cultivated here are two types, a large sort, that Totenkopfschaben near state, that brings it nevertheless on 10 cm lengths, and a small, that carries the jolly name Schokoschabe and that lives most dearly in tiny columns, that offers Bert through decaying Pappschichten. It presents us pride its breeding results. Nothing for fine spirits, think pushed creep I so, during Bert with evident joy the Pappschichten apart arches and of every place hundreds smaller frantically therefrom. The remarkable Krabbeln, that I already the entire time at the body would perceive, becomes through the view into the throng also not better. The giant cockroaches on the other hand are assessed stoicer. They are tendency night active and spend its days essentially underground in the Humus, sit down however as grown-up animals also gladly once at the vat walls.




The Krabbeln at my body becomes pushed hired mix sticks something else more violent, than a Bert enthused its hands in the Humus---and demonstrated me: "here! All lebt!" Huach. Now krabbelt it me correctly. No miracle how I note in the next moment. After I safely would have two of the Riesenschaben under my T-Shirt, it becomes again better. Bert laughs left out. So that the cockroaches come to the lizards, they are sifted.




So it wins entire Krabbeleimer full, that it must pour now only into the Terrarien. So enough fells for everyone on. For the lizards, for the spiders, and at night the opossums come and search for realizable.




Happy opossums are. Before the bathroom, they make noise after break-in of the darkness around while I take a shower before the sleep narrow marriages somewhat more long than otherwise. In the falling asleep, I hear croaked that the opossums, the calming howling of wolf, and I consider, what is happening now well in the Schabenscheune.




Mornings the harvest stands first. Yet before the breakfast, it goes into the Schabenscheune where Bert gathers the aquariums with the wobbling ableuchtet and the slipped lizards babies of the night. A bucket Wasseragamen is quick together.




The small Tejus are especially nice. They consider come started the certificate of the flashlight to be the first sunbeams of its life , immediately it and snuggle up in the light cone. We, who Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? in the same technology as well as the cockroaches Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â?¬Å¡Ã?Â¬Ã?â?¦Ã¢â?¬Å? are tipped over subsequently into its Aufzuchtterrarien, harvest three buckets. Somewhat baffled they look, if it under the stick layer and paper layers forth working and now the correct sun see itself, but soon they already lie everyone satisfied in the light and view expectation happy into its young lizards life.




When we come at a tree past, Bert climbs up it suddenly. Do "you can that also?" asks it me from above. I shake resigning the head. "can you not, ne?", confirms it, comes it again down and causes suddenly a few sadly. "earlier could I that better, there am I simply until very above climbed. Of there, I was able to see all my Terrarien and make beautiful photos." Today it can climb no longer very so well. That would not be certain is in view of its 63 years the problem, the problem the cancer that has raged for two years in it. The physicians had made it little hope when they have it parts of the liver way cutting edge. Since then it is treated with a chemotherapy, once stationary, once ambulatory. And to the surprise of the doctor, he has himself astonishingly berappelt. "I must yet yet so many lizards cultivate!", places began Bert totally to right firmly, just in the end he first with Wickelschwanzskinken of the Salomonen-islands, still has wants to bring of which he first around the 20 boys per year, and at least also this breeding he to the market maturity. In the hospital in any case it made a find naturally also. All the cartons for the chemotherapies, what would happen then therewith, it asked its physicians when that stuck it a new bottle at the infusion cutlery.




Now it shows on the large chemotherapy bottles carton warehouse in the packaging-shed. "the cancer cartons use I usually for the delivery of the lizards", is happy Bert, "if on that stands Ã?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Â¦Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??Cancer patient it pendingÃ?Æ?Ã?â??Ã?â??Ã?Â¢Ã?Æ?Ã?Â¢Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¡Ã?â??Ã?Â¬Ã?Æ?Ã¢â?¬Å¡


----------



## Mike (Oct 26, 2007)

That's a great article. I didn't know you could speak German. :wink:


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 26, 2007)

I can't, I used an online translater, lol.


----------



## Mike (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh. Lol. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Oct 26, 2007)

I can tell. I still see a few "made up" german words.

Tejufertig = Tegu finished/perfect 

It makes me laugh when I read that word, great word!


----------



## joshandjack (Nov 3, 2007)

"My fly breeding!", explains it(bert) proudly. haha. wow, that was an awesome article i did not know bert was struggling with cancer, he sure seems active.


----------



## KoreanDeathKid (Dec 17, 2007)

Bert keeps wolves? didn't know that


----------



## bubbasherps (Dec 17, 2007)

*Bert*

Bert langerwerf is the poineer of lizards which some species he breeds would not be available to the herp trade if not for Bert..I personaly ordered many lizards off bert and he never failed in delivering out standing lizards to me.... Bert also has great customer service  I have talked to bert since the 1980s and he has breed thousands of lizards a year...word for Bert Is GREAT


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 9, 2008)

that was interesting..


----------



## Assorted_Serpents (May 11, 2009)

Thank you so much for the article. Bert will always be missed.
Long time since I have been on here I am trying to catch up.
BTW my tegus are doing great! Thank you Bobby for all the advice. I was shocked to see they grow so fast.
Michelle


----------



## crimsonrazac (May 12, 2009)

That was a Great read. Bert was sure an intresting guy, I would have liked to meet him.


----------



## ZEKE (May 12, 2009)

i didnt read it all (mostly because reading translated stuff gives me a headache) but the little bit that i did read and the pictures were awesome!


----------



## VARNYARD (May 12, 2009)

I miss him a bunch, he was an awesome friend and herper.


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (May 12, 2009)

:-D Bert was a great friend Great sense of humor too :-D Great article Bobby :-D


----------



## BOOZER (May 12, 2009)

i dont know about anyone else but that was a HARD read!!! by the time i read it i didnt know what was what! good pics though. :chin


----------

